# Some Random Trail Cam Pics



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So the night before the rifle deer hunt I went and picked up two of my trail cameras. Here were some of the cool pics I had.

Congrats if this was you on the Muzzy Hunt!
[attachment=6:1jv7p4kd]Dragging Deer.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]

This picture with the bull/snow sure looked regal.
[attachment=5:1jv7p4kd]Royal Bull.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]

These last few pics were of two bucks fighting during the snow storm (the 2x3 was a buck I missed on the archery hunt).
[attachment=4:1jv7p4kd]Fight 1.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]
[attachment=3:1jv7p4kd]Fight 2.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]
[attachment=2:1jv7p4kd]Fight 3.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]
[attachment=1:1jv7p4kd]Fight 4.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]
[attachment=0:1jv7p4kd]Fight 5.jpg[/attachment:1jv7p4kd]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, those are some cool photos! Thanks! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat deer pics.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very Cool pics JUDD


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Very Cool pics JUDD


Thanks. I'll be putting up some trail cameras up your neck of the woods next spring. I've already got some areas picked out. My wife and kids love going up to get them and the anticipation as we scroll through to see what shows up. It is a very fun hobby for my family. 8)


----------

